
Convolutional Neural Networks Machine Learning - nlolks
http://yann.lecun.com/exdb/lenet/
======
nlolks
Also ...
[https://developer.nvidia.com/digits](https://developer.nvidia.com/digits)

~~~
nlolks
also
[https://www.tensorflow.org/get_started/mnist/beginners](https://www.tensorflow.org/get_started/mnist/beginners)

